# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Tắt Vitual Class

## wetti

trên trường mình có phần mềm mình đọc đươc là virtual class gì gì đó để thầy giáo giảng bài trên máy chủ. và bọn mình ở các máy con nhìn vào đó để học. nhìn vào máy con đó là thấy hết màn hình của thầy giáo.
cho em hỏi làm sao để tắt nó để cho thầy giáo ko bít bọn em đang làm gì ai giúp tớ mới [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] làm sao để gỡ hẳn nó mình vào control banel mà chả thấy [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nguyenthoa

không ai giúp em à [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]( em gà mà không ai giúp em à

----------

